# Cannondale C3



## EDBEWON (Apr 25, 2006)

ISO a carbon frame bike, but cannot afford the likes of a Seven, etc. LBS suggested that I try a Cannondale C3 or C2. He was very enthusiastic about the comfort aspect but said there was plenty of stiffness in the bottom bracket and forks. Has anyone out there already researched these bikes? If so, I would really be interested in hearing what you thought of them

Thanks!


----------

